# Mites - Treatment and/or prevention(?)



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi,
New goat mom this year, have 10 in my herd since April of this year. 9 are healthy and happy and 1 is my special rehab boy who has my heart. Skin issues....broke his horn off....hoof rot from him last home.....He's come a long way but we have a way to go. 

In just the 20 min I've spent on this site, I've learned a lot and starting tomorrow, garlic is going to be a part of the food offerings to the herd. 

The other item I'm interested in is mite treatment. He has it bad...his ears look like they have dried oatmeal on them, his skin is noticably awful, his poor nose, which was doing better is red and raw and the hair that had grown in has come out again. 

I'm currently administering 1cc of ivermection injection - he got one tonight - and will get another in 7 days and 1 more 7 days later. 

In conjunction with this, can I use an ivermectin pour on or an oral ivermectin paste? Can I use all of the above? If I use the paste, how much? I saw some other posts that since the paste is marketed for horses, it's hard to determine the goat dose. He's easily 75+ pounds. 

Thoughts/advice?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

First of all, welcome to the forum! You've come to the right place. 

I can't answer your ivermectin questions, but Nustock is terrific at dealing with mites. If you are unaware of it, it's like an all around ointment for various skin issues. You can gat it at any livestock supply place. Jeffers, Tractor Supply, a local feed store would probably carry it. YOu can gently peel of the scabs and put it all over the affected area.

Secondly, how much do you know about goats' mineral needs? Broken horn, hoof problems and skin issues sound like there could be underlying mineral problems. Are they getting loose minerals? Has he ever been copper bolused?


----------



## Blessed Boer's (Nov 8, 2019)

Last year I used ivermectin pour on and put it down their top line for lice. This year I have dealt with mites and the vet recommended ultaboss. I put it down their top line 3 times, 2 weeks apart and it had worked so far.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I was told by my vet to choose either injectable or pour on ivermectin for mites, but not both together.
I have had success with Nustock in combination with ivermectin pour on. Before the first Nustock treatment I washed and dried the areas, trying to remove the scabs.
For the ears I used VetRx (a few drops right into the ears and massage).
Is your boy a buck who pees on himself?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

And :groupwelcome:!!
Glad you are here!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Madhouse is correct. Dont use both injectable and pour on. For mites i get best results from injectable. And nustock is excellent for topical coverage and safe to use along side Ivomec. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

The injectable is the only treatment you need. NuStock on affected areas.

Mites and zinc deficiency can look similar. Adress mineral issues - post photos of the situation and the full body of the goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome. 

I too agree.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also - if you only gave 1cc ivermectin, you are underdosing. Dose is 1 cc per 33# by weight.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> Also - if you only gave 1cc ivermectin, you are underdosing. Dose is 1 cc per 33# by weight.


Injectable 1cc per 40lbs is okay too but yes you are correct.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> First of all, welcome to the forum! You've come to the right place.
> 
> I can't answer your ivermectin questions, but Nustock is terrific at dealing with mites. If you are unaware of it, it's like an all around ointment for various skin issues. You can gat it at any livestock supply place. Jeffers, Tractor Supply, a local feed store would probably carry it. YOu can gently peel of the scabs and put it all over the affected area.
> 
> Secondly, how much do you know about goats' mineral needs? Broken horn, hoof problems and skin issues sound like there could be underlying mineral problems. Are they getting loose minerals? Has he ever been copper bolused?


Thank you, I do have Nustock. Does it actually deal with or help deter mites or is it just an overall skin helper? I'm going to use it, just curious on if it really impacts the mites. 
I don't know if he's ever been copper bolused but please tell me about that and I'm willing to do it. They aren't getting loose minerals, should they? 
The whole heard grazes, gets hay and now that the weather is turning, they are getting grain as well and I've always given them fruits and vegetables that are deemed safe....like I know they CAN have cabbage but I don't want any issue of bloat so I don't give cabbage but today I started on the garlic cloves and they always get carrots, celery, lettuce, banana, banana peels, oranges, apples, zuccini.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Injectable 1cc per 40lbs is okay too but yes you are correct.


Thank you, I will give another 1 cc tonight and next week he'll get 2 ccs. I appreciate the correction.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

Blessed Boer's said:


> Last year I used ivermectin pour on and put it down their top line for lice. This year I have dealt with mites and the vet recommended ultaboss. I put it down their top line 3 times, 2 weeks apart and it had worked so far.


Thank you, I will look into that. I had also gotten some python dust, some folks swore by it but then a vet told me it doesn't make a difference. Any experience with that or with diatomaceous earth?


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I was told by my vet to choose either injectable or pour on ivermectin for mites, but not both together.
> I have had success with Nustock in combination with ivermectin pour on. Before the first Nustock treatment I washed and dried the areas, trying to remove the scabs.
> For the ears I used VetRx (a few drops right into the ears and massage).
> Is your boy a buck who pees on himself?


Yes, he pees and poops where he lays when he's laying and of course his skin suffers from it. A vet told me I could do a diluted iodine bath but I wasn't ready on the 1 recently warm day (55) that we had here in western pa.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The injectable is the only treatment you need. NuStock on affected areas.
> 
> Mites and zinc deficiency can look similar. Adress mineral issues - post photos of the situation and the full body of the goat.


Thank you, I will take some photos of him this weekend and post. At the suggestion of a vet I ordered zinpro as well and he will start on that next week. I hear about 'loose minerals' but then see conflicting common practice. Tell me more about addressing the mineral issues.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FarmMom said:


> Yes, he pees and poops where he lays when he's laying and of course his skin suffers from it. A vet told me I could do a diluted iodine bath but I wasn't ready on the 1 recently warm day (55) that we had here in western pa.


My buck does that, and I try to wash his front legs off when it's mild enough. Then dry it and put vaseline on.
I think last year he got mites where the urine scald was. So I am trying to prevent that this winter.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FarmMom said:


> They aren't getting loose minerals, should they?


Yes, they definitely should!
I made the same mistake, because I didn't know that until I came here. My goats have shown great improvement since they are getting loose minerals.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Yes, they definitely should!
> I made the same mistake, because I didn't know that until I came here. My goats have shown great improvement since they are getting loose minerals.


Thank you, I do have salt blocks in their stalls and have a loose mineral mix on my list for tractor supply tonight. .....its funny but likely seems natural to everyone here, I will do anything to make sure they are healthy and happy and especially for my special guy, I want so much for him to be well, have good skin and enjoy his life here.


----------



## Blessed Boer's (Nov 8, 2019)

FarmMom said:


> Thank you, I will look into that. I had also gotten some python dust, some folks swore by it but then a vet told me it doesn't make a difference. Any experience with that or with diatomaceous earth?


I used the python dust when I cleaned the barn out. I sprinkled it on the ground before I put bedding down. I'm not sure yet if it's going to work. I have heard it's good stuff too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, goats really need loose minerals. Sweetlix Meat Maker is a really good choice, there are a few others if you can't get that. Purina Wind and Rain Cattle mineral, and Cargil Onyx would be other options. Goats can benefit from other loose supplements too like kelp meal and other salts, but just worry about getting a good all around mineral for the moment and depending on what other deficiencies you have, you may want to add other things later.

Copper bolusing is really easy and your goats probably need it if they aren't getting loose minerals, but let us see some photos before you act on that. Copper boluses are capsules filled with little copper rods that when consumed get stuck in their rumen and get slowly absorbed over time. What you would be looking for for copper deficiency is a general reddish tinge and roughness to their coats and what's called a fish tail- tail. Their tails will get a fork or a split in the tip where the hair is going bald from copper deficiency. It's one of the most obvious signs. Make sure when you get pictures that we can see the tail from the side.

Nustock actually kills mites and lice. I'm not sure of the science behind it, but it does kill them.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. You are a good goat momma and he will love on you for it.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Blessed Boer's said:


> Last year I used ivermectin pour on and put it down their top line for lice. This year I have dealt with mites and the vet recommended ultaboss. I put it down their top line 3 times, 2 weeks apart and it had worked so far.


My vets office also recommended Ultraboss - no with holding time and safe for dairy. Seems to work


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

Attached here are pictures of my guy with the health issues. His name is Marshmallow, named by his former family but I've always thought it wasn't dignified enough for him. When we first got him he was ALL WHITE, no color at all, this was in April. By June, his horns had actually grown longer and he was getting color on his face and body and was moving around a lot more. Through reading websites like this and conferring with others and reading labels, I kind of winged it and each day was giving him a mix of grain, medicated goat feed, nutra drench and lots of fruits and vegetables. His skin was getting better, he was moving a lot more, then as he got better, I tapered off on the special feeding and let him graze with the rest of the herd. I've resumed the special feedings, am administering the ivermectin injections and now garlic is part of the food offering. I ordered ZinPro on the advice of a vet and am waiting for it to arrive (none here in PA, ordered from valley vet supply in KS). Said vet thought he may have a zinc deficiency. 

First couple of pics were June, he looks regal and healthier but then you'll see the skin issues as the pics continue into September....then the horn coming off in October... He also holds up his front right leg a lot, it's a little thinner than the other legs, similar to a dog holding up a paw that's injured or hurting.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh, he looks like a sweet baby. :inlove: If he was all white then he was probably VERY copper deficient when you got him. Is his tail fish tailed? I would think a copper bolus would be in order with him being that deficient. Who knows, he might be a red goat after all.:lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If his skin still looks rough and no hair, you can put Nu-stock on those areas, until the hair grows back.

Copper bolus may help too.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Try and stop the broken horn from being attacked by unwanted bugs and insects. Also try get him more minerals. I agree about the copper
He has such a stunning face. You will see he will love on you so much. They know who their healers are


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh, he looks like a sweet baby. :inlove: If he was all white then he was probably VERY copper deficient when you got him. Is his tail fish tailed? I would think a copper bolus would be in order with him being that deficient. Who knows, he might be a red goat after all.:lolgoat:


Thank you, he is sweet, he's like quiet wise old man but based on his teeth, my vet puts him at 5-8 years old, its hard to say, his skin and such makes him seem so much older. What's the best practice on administering a copper bolus to a goat?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

See if he likes a piece of banana with peel. Then you can take some of the flesh out of the end slice, stick the bolus in, close it up with some more banana and serve. Mine take it like that.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> See if he likes a piece of banana with peel. Then you can take some of the flesh out of the end slice, stick the bolus in, close it up with some more banana and serve. Mine take it like that.


Thank you, he loves bananas, peel and all, that's a great idea. I was reading about some methods of shoving it down their throat so they don't chew it up and the copper release lasts longer in their stomach. Should I do a reoccuring copper bolus for him? for all of the goats? If so, how often?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I learned on here to give copper bolus when you see signs of deficiency (fading colour, rough coat, fishtail), then wait 3-4 months, since improvement can be slow. If signs are worsening or no improvement after 3-4 months, give another bolus.
Also, there are 2 g and 4 g boluses. It goes by weight. Someone correct me if I’m wrong, 50 pounds and up gets the 4 g.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> I learned on here to give copper bolus when you see signs of deficiency (fading colour, rough coat, fishtail), then wait 3-4 months, since improvement can be slow. If signs are worsening or no improvement after 3-4 months, give another bolus.
> Also, there are 2 g and 4 g boluses. It goes by weight. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, 50 pounds and up gets the 4 g.


:up: I learned from a very experienced member that if they are very deficient, 4 grams can be given even if they aren't over the 50 lb mark. And yes, wait three months to see if they are still showing improvement and if they are not then you can dose again. Any of your goats who are showing sings of deficiency will benefit from a copper bolus.

Banana works great, you can either do what Madhouse said and hide it in a reconstructed banana, or you can mash it up and open the capsule and mix the rods into the mashed banana. Whatever works best for you. And if he doesn't like that there are lots over other ways we could suggest. Applesauce is a favorite method of mine. (thumbup)


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all of their guidance and support. 1 last item I want to throw out as it pertains to his skin issues overall and what I saw was an improvement over the Summer...on a prior reply post I mentioned that through learning from others, reading labels and kind of winging it, he definitely showed marked improvement (horns both noticably grew, he got color, was moving around more, etc). I believe his nutrition was lacking at his prior home - for all of the other goats as well, it just seems to have affected him the most - so my special feeding for him every day over the Summer (1 serving a day)was - a few cups of fruits/vegetables, 2 oz of grain, 1 oz of Producers Pride DQ Medicated Sheep and Goat Pellets, a couple of pieces of the apple cinnamon goat probiotic, 1 oz of manna pro goat supplement and a couple of tablespoons of nutra drench. I picked up a a bag of manna pro goat minerals and added 1/4 oz to the above for what he ate this morning but I read often of being careful of too much selenium so I don't want to over-"medicate" him. If these are the food options, do I have a healthy combination laid out for a daily serving for him (or any goat who needs attention)?
1 -2 cups of fruits/vegetables
Grain - 6oz scoop a day now that it's winter
Medicated pellets - 1 oz scoop
Goat Balancer - 1 oz scoop
Goat Minerals - 1/4 of a 1 oz scoop
Goat probiotic - 3 little individual pellets
Nutra Drench - 2 tablespoons


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm not the best to be answering nutrition questions, but he's a whether right? That sounds like a lot of grain for him. Do you know anything about urinary calculi prevention? I'd be worried about the Calcium/Phosphorus ratio being off with all that. @NigerianDwarfOwner707 would be better to talk to about proper nutrition. She may need to know what kind of hay you are feeding and whether you have hard water or not.

Loose minerals should be fed free choice so that they can decide for themselves how much they need. Which they are very good at. Manna Pro minerals aren't the best, but if they are all you can get they would be better than nothing.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

That is a lot of phosphorus. @MellonFriend knows me too well - YES I do need to know your water source -

For example: well water, softened water, city water, spring water, rainwater, etc. Please describe the hardness level also. What is hard water? Hard water is more present in wells, but any source can be hard. You may notice white residue or deposits on dishes and sinks (this can indicate high calcium), a sulfur or "eggy" smell (indicates high sulfur), or orange staining on sinks and tubs (high iron).

And the type of hay you feed.

This guy looks and sounds very zinc deficient to me. In the meantime while waiting for Zinpro, give him half of a 50mg human zinc pill.

Is the goat underweight right now? I'm really not sure why he is getting so much grain...


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm not the best to be answering nutrition questions, but he's a whether right? That sounds like a lot of grain for him. Do you know anything about urinary calculi prevention? I'd be worried about the Calcium/Phosphorus ratio being off with all that. @NigerianDwarfOwner707 would be better to talk to about proper nutrition. She may need to know what kind of hay you are feeding and whether you have hard water or not.
> 
> Loose minerals should be fed free choice so that they can decide for themselves how much they need. Which they are very good at. Manna Pro minerals aren't the best, but if they are all you can get they would be better than nothing.


Thank you for the feedback. What would be better for loose minerals?
A goat vet I had out at my farm a few weeks back said to start giving them 4oz of grain a day and then bump up to 6 after a week, because they all seemed a little skinny. The current hay is a local first cut we got from a farmer friend, I'll need to find out the type, we don't have hard water and I do add a little ACV to their water.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> That is a lot of phosphorus. @MellonFriend knows me too well - YES I do need to know your water source -
> 
> For example: well water, softened water, city water, spring water, rainwater, etc. Please describe the hardness level also. What is hard water? Hard water is more present in wells, but any source can be hard. You may notice white residue or deposits on dishes and sinks (this can indicate high calcium), a sulfur or "eggy" smell (indicates high sulfur), or orange staining on sinks and tubs (high iron).
> 
> ...


You are quick, I just sent you a message after reading Mellon Friends reply!

So, we have city water that they get fresh day/night as the buckets need it (at least once a day) and I add ACV to it based on what I've read thus far and they truely seem to like it.

I had a vet out to look at them who has also raised goats for life, felt each of my goats, said they were a little skinny for winter and to start giving 4oz of grain a day to each for a week and then bump up to 8 oz a day which seemed like a lot to me so I've been giving between 5 and 6 a day, in addition to hay and fresh fruits/vegetables that I cut up for them every day. It's cold and we're getting precipitation on/off now in western pa so they aren't out grazing on a daily basis like they were. I give them a bale of hay 2 x a day, it's local first cut hay from a nearby farm, I will have to find out exactly the type of hay.

Do you have a loose minerals reccomendation other than the manna pro? I've read good things about that but want whats best for him if possible. Can you review the rest of my food options above and let me know your thoughts on what I should mix for my guy?

Thanks again, I appreciate everyone's feedback more than I can say.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FarmMom said:


> You are quick, I just sent you a message after reading Mellon Friends reply!
> 
> So, we have city water that they get fresh day/night as the buckets need it (at least once a day) and I add ACV to it based on what I've read thus far and they truely seem to like it.
> 
> ...


Ok. Would you say that your hay is more of a grass type? There's grass hay and legume hay (like alfalfa). I feel like you would probably know if it was alfalfa - you can look up pictures, it is very distinctive.

Ok., here's what you listed as your diet... everything I have made *red *should be removed:
1 -2 cups of fruits/vegetables *(It depends on which fruits and vegetables, but most goats don't do well with a ton of this)*
Grain - 6oz scoop a day now that it's winter
Medicated pellets - 1 oz scoop
Goat Balancer - 1 oz scoop
Goat Minerals - 1/4 of a 1 oz scoop *(Minerals you want, but they shouldn't be in grain)*
Goat probiotic - 3 little individual pellets *(Powdered probios brand is better than pellets)*
Nutra Drench - 2 tablespoons (Nutri drench is very caustic, it burns the throat, and should only be used in emergencies).

So, as you can see, the main thing I left there was your 6oz scoop of grain. I am not sure what type of grain this is - but please be sure it is NOT a sweet feed, it should be PELLETED. Be sure the calcium to phosphorus ratio is 2:1 on the label.

As you do not have hard water, you will need to feed a source of calcium along with the grain. For your situation, assuming you are feeding a grass hay and not an alfalfa hay, I would add beet pulp. I think this is going to be a HUGE HELP for this situation - beet pulp puts weight on goats really nicely and is a good source of calcium to balance out the high phosphorus in grain.

*So, my recommendation:*
Free choice grass hay
2:1 cal to phos goat pellet grain, 6oz is okay. No more than 2 cups a day.
Beet pulp (start small, adding too much in too fast can cause loose stool. Slowly introduce and build up to 1/4 cup for a week. If stool is still good, build up to 1/2 cup. If you still need more weight and he seems to do well, you can go up to 1 cup.
Loose minerals free choice - I recommend Sweetlix Meat Maker (unmedicated) minerals, or as a backup Purina Goat Mineral (less good)
Top feed off 3x a week with Ammonium Chloride.
Give half of a human 50mg zinc pill, then continue with Zinpro daily (1-2grams).
Start on raw garlic daily - 1 clove.
Trees, leaves, fresh browse are all FANTASTIC! Much better than fruits and veggies.


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Ok. Would you say that your hay is more of a grass type? There's grass hay and legume hay (like alfalfa). I feel like you would probably know if it was alfalfa - you can look up pictures, it is very distinctive.
> 
> Ok., here's what you listed as your diet... everything I have made *red *should be removed:
> 1 -2 cups of fruits/vegetables *(It depends on which fruits and vegetables, but most goats don't do well with a ton of this)*
> ...


Thank you for all of the information and advice! I read through it a few times and have a few questions -

Can I free choice the garlic cloves or could they overeat? I saw some posts where they know if they need/want it and some folks just offer it free choice.

The grain I have is not the sweet mix, it's producers pride whole grain. I do see a producers pride hay strecher pellets, is that more preferable/along what you were suggesting pellet wise?

They are out grazing today before impending snow may keep them in a few days - are there ANY fruits or vegetables that are good to supplement food overall or in general should they ONLY consume hay, grain and grazing unless being given f/v to hide a pill or for some other special purpose? I limit my f/v to - bananas, apples, carrots, celery, cucumbers and an occassional orange - all cut up and divvied up among them. On the days I've offered this, they may each get @ 1/2 cup of cut up f/v, some more who are the faster eaters.

I'm still a newbie to all of this and respect any and all advice but my special guy definitely showed marked improvment, including larger horns and actual color coming in, with my food mix for him that I described above so I was doing something right.....not that that means its the right thing to keep doing, I'm just trying to learn, goats are far more complex than anyone realizes (who doesn't have them).

The zin pro arrived and he had his first serving of it last night with his grain. I've had a hard time finding copper bolus locally (agway, TS, rural king...) so am looking for it online.

Thanks again for your guidance!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You can get Copper Boluses at Amazon, Jeffers carries them, and you might be able to get Tractor Supply to ship them to you, but I'm not sure about that. I get mine from Amazon.

Goats digestion is not set up to be able to process a lot of fruits and veggies like for example a chicken would. But the breeder I got my goats from would give her goats root vegetables and squashes and she thought that helped. Not much but maybe just about a half a cup with their grain when she had them from her garden. Carrots, pumpkin, butternut squash, those kind of things.

Garlic should not be fed free choice. Too much garlic can actually cause them to be anemic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd definitely try Nustock on his affected areas, you can actually apply it daily if it gets rubbed off, then go every other day when you see it getting better then go every 3 days. IF there is any irritation and Nustock makes it worse I would use an iodine medicated shampoo and gently wash it off, and then try something like Fungasol they have spray and ointment - that stuff works great. Mites can cause secondary skin issues. 
Ivermectin Pour on at 1cc per 20lbs down the back is what we use for mites - we got rid of lice years ago using the pour on. I don't like the injectable and won't use it unless it's a serious case that I can't get cleared up which hasn't happened yet. If you use injectable keep in mind that it burns and each goat reacts differently, but most of ours who got injected acted like we were killing them and it was pretty traumatic experience. Pour on can be itchy, and might cause some dry skin in the spots you give it. I also put some under each dew claw. 
I've been fairly hands off with our goats the last 2 months, and noticed a few have some mites, so I am actually treating them later today. We deal with them off and on especially in the winter months when they are using more bedding.
You can sprinkle their bedding with powder, I am completely drawing a blank on the name, but there is some made by Gordon's farm & dairy I think is what one is, and the other starts with 'P' I haven't had to use them in ages, but I have bought both previously at Tractor Supply. It's important to treat the bedding. If it's warm in your area you can even clean out the bedding, and spray their shelter down with permethrin based spray, then sprinkle the powder on the fresh bedding.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

If you are looking for natural supplements to hay and grain while there is snow, veggies more than fruit. Seeds like sunflower seeds and pumkin seeds and the like are good but really only once a day and not allot. Hay and the like can be supplemented with the right kind of leaves if tou can get them. But while goats are hokked up indoors its ok to do hay etc with the other stuff once a day. Too m7ch could cause all kinds of digestive problems if its in excess.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> there is some made by Gordon's farm & dairy I think is what one is, and the other starts with 'P' I haven't had to use them in ages, but I have bought both previously at Tractor Supply.


The 'P' one, are you thinking of Python Dust?


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'd definitely try Nustock on his affected areas, you can actually apply it daily if it gets rubbed off, then go every other day when you see it getting better then go every 3 days. IF there is any irritation and Nustock makes it worse I would use an iodine medicated shampoo and gently wash it off, and then try something like Fungasol they have spray and ointment - that stuff works great. Mites can cause secondary skin issues.
> Ivermectin Pour on at 1cc per 20lbs down the back is what we use for mites - we got rid of lice years ago using the pour on. I don't like the injectable and won't use it unless it's a serious case that I can't get cleared up which hasn't happened yet. If you use injectable keep in mind that it burns and each goat reacts differently, but most of ours who got injected acted like we were killing them and it was pretty traumatic experience. Pour on can be itchy, and might cause some dry skin in the spots you give it. I also put some under each dew claw.
> I've been fairly hands off with our goats the last 2 months, and noticed a few have some mites, so I am actually treating them later today. We deal with them off and on especially in the winter months when they are using more bedding.
> You can sprinkle their bedding with powder, I am completely drawing a blank on the name, but there is some made by Gordon's farm & dairy I think is what one is, and the other starts with 'P' I haven't had to use them in ages, but I have bought both previously at Tractor Supply. It's important to treat the bedding. If it's warm in your area you can even clean out the bedding, and spray their shelter down with permethrin based spray, then sprinkle the powder on the fresh bedding.


Thank you, this is great information. Are you thinking of Python dust? I have some of that and have honestly heard 50/50 on the opinions of using it - some swear by it, some say it doesn't work at all. I need to clean out the bedding and start with a fresh foundation for them, usually of Hay, diaotomaceous earth and python dust. 
I do have the ivermectin pour on, a few questions on that -

Are you literally just putting it down the middle of their back and then it works it's way all over or should I working it over his coat?
Could I spray some of it on the bare concrete after I sweep out and let that be part of the foundation.....ivermectin spray, then diaotomaceous earth, then python dust, then hay/straw?

What alerted you to them having mites? In my boys case - not sure if you saw my pcs - his ears look like their coated with dry oatmeal, his nose has a raw/hairless spot and his coat looks rough 

I started zin pro last night, would like to administer the ivermectin pour on today based on the feedback I'm getting on this great site and have ordered some copper bolus to administer as well.

Thanks again for your feedback, everyone here has been great!


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

Tanya said:


> If you are looking for natural supplements to hay and grain while there is snow, veggies more than fruit. Seeds like sunflower seeds and pumkin seeds and the like are good but really only once a day and not allot. Hay and the like can be supplemented with the right kind of leaves if tou can get them. But while goats are hokked up indoors its ok to do hay etc with the other stuff once a day. Too m7ch could cause all kinds of digestive problems if its in excess.


Thanks, I don't want to overdo it with anything for them but also don't want to under nourish them. If each goat has maybe 1/2 cup to 1 cup of carrots/celery/cucumbers/lettuce a day, is that OK?


----------



## FarmMom (Dec 12, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> You can get Copper Boluses at Amazon, Jeffers carries them, and you might be able to get Tractor Supply to ship them to you, but I'm not sure about that. I get mine from Amazon.
> 
> Goats digestion is not set up to be able to process a lot of fruits and veggies like for example a chicken would. But the breeder I got my goats from would give her goats root vegetables and squashes and she thought that helped. Not much but maybe just about a half a cup with their grain when she had them from her garden. Carrots, pumpkin, butternut squash, those kind of things.
> 
> Garlic should not be fed free choice. Too much garlic can actually cause them to be anemic.


Thank you again, you have really helped me.

Although I've started the zin pro, should I still administer the 1/2 zinc pill as a "booster" for him (I could skip the zin pro 1 day and just give the 1/2 pill if that's advisable)
Should I still overall do the copper bolus for him? 
Is there a detriment to giving the copper bolus to all of the herd, for good measure? And/Or zin pro to all of the herd for good measure?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FarmMom said:


> Thank you for all of the information and advice! I read through it a few times and have a few questions -
> 
> Can I free choice the garlic cloves or could they overeat? I saw some posts where they know if they need/want it and some folks just offer it free choice.
> 
> ...


They won't overeat garlic and too much garlic does NOT cause anemia (this is only in other creatures such as dogs and cats, not goats). However, the concern with free choice is 1. they may not actually get enough and 2. it will go stale and lose strength.

When I say pellet, I say this because you don't want a sweet feed with lots of molasses, nor do you want a textured feed filled with tons of corn. Pelleted feeds (no, not hay stretcher pellets) are usually the most balanced calcium to phosphorus wise (2:1 is what the label should say).

I recommend veggies-wise *oranges, carrots, and apples.*


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Tanya said:


> If you are looking for natural supplements to hay and grain while there is snow, veggies more than fruit. Seeds like sunflower seeds and pumkin seeds and the like are good but really only once a day and not allot. Hay and the like can be supplemented with the right kind of leaves if tou can get them. But while goats are hokked up indoors its ok to do hay etc with the other stuff once a day. Too m7ch could cause all kinds of digestive problems if its in excess.


The issue with sunflower and pumpkin seeds is that they will throw off the calcium to phosphorus ratio I calculated a few posts back to be safe.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FarmMom said:


> Thanks, I don't want to overdo it with anything for them but also don't want to under nourish them. If each goat has maybe 1/2 cup to 1 cup of carrots/celery/cucumbers/lettuce a day, is that OK?


I think 1/2-1 cup per goat is a lot. I wouldn't feed more than 1/4 cup of sliced each veggie.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FarmMom said:


> Thank you, this is great information. Are you thinking of Python dust? I have some of that and have honestly heard 50/50 on the opinions of using it - some swear by it, some say it doesn't work at all. I need to clean out the bedding and start with a fresh foundation for them, usually of Hay, diaotomaceous earth and python dust.
> I do have the ivermectin pour on, a few questions on that -
> 
> Are you literally just putting it down the middle of their back and then it works it's way all over or should I working it over his coat?
> ...


Do not use python dust.

I find that pour on ivermectin burns too, but the injectable works a lot better, it's worth it. The pour on does not always work IMO.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You can give 1 cup a day. Do you keep minerals as a free choice for them too? That can help as well.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

FarmMom said:


> Thank you again, you have really helped me.
> 
> Although I've started the zin pro, should I still administer the 1/2 zinc pill as a "booster" for him (I could skip the zin pro 1 day and just give the 1/2 pill if that's advisable)
> Should I still overall do the copper bolus for him?
> Is there a detriment to giving the copper bolus to all of the herd, for good measure? And/Or zin pro to all of the herd for good measure?


Yes, give the zinc pill as a booster as I recommended in my post.

Only copper bolus or give zinpro if each individual goat shows signs of needing it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Each set of goats is different. Please remember, my babies live in an even tempered climate with free range feeding all year round. I give my two goats a cup of veggies a day with some apple or banana as treats. Please also remember I am using the seeds as a natural wormer for my goats and that I do this with the help of my vet.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Tanya said:


> Each set of goats is different. Please remember, my babies live in an even tempered climate with free range feeding all year round. I give my two goats a cup of veggies a day with some apple or banana as treats. Please also remember I am using the seeds as a natural wormer for my goats and that I do this with the help of my vet.


Oh I am not disagreeing with you if you saw my post above - just that I am trying to help balance this individual male goat's diet to make it UC safe. I love pumpkin seeds and I feed them to my own goats, but they may not fit well in this goat's diet.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 not offended by anything said. Just a reminder that I am in a different country and I am fortunate to not only have you guys but a vet that specialises in livestock of the bovine kind. 
I appreciate reading these forums too. I do learn allot


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FarmMom said:


> I do have the ivermectin pour on, a few questions on that -
> 
> Are you literally just putting it down the middle of their back and then it works it's way all over or should I working it over his coat?
> Could I spray some of it on the bare concrete after I sweep out and let that be part of the foundation.....ivermectin spray, then diaotomaceous earth, then python dust, then hay/straw?


When I use Ivermectin pour on, I draw the measured amount up in a syringe without needle, straddle the goat from behind, part the hair on their back and carefully squeeze it out along the parted hairline, so it gets right to the skin. It is to be absorbed to go into the bloodstream.
I have never heard of the ivermectin pour on being sprayed on the ground.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Definitely don't spray ivermectin on the concrete.
https://www.durvet.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Ivermectin-Pour-On_Norbrook_030816_SDS.pdf


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> They won't overeat garlic and too much garlic does NOT cause anemia (this is only in other creatures such as dogs and cats, not goats).


I was unaware that this was a myth! I think I've been holding out on my goats!

@FarmMom listen to @NigerianDwarfOwner707 she's been known as the Garlic Queen around here. :lolgoat:



FarmMom said:


> Should I still overall do the copper bolus for him?
> Is there a detriment to giving the copper bolus to all of the herd, for good measure? And/Or zin pro to all of the herd for good measure?


I'd still do copper for him and if the rest of your herd looks deficient, I'd go for it. It really won't hurt. As far as zinc goes for the rest of your herd that too would depend on whether they were deficient.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I was unaware that this was a myth! I think I've been holding out on my goats!
> 
> @FarmMom listen to @NigerianDwarfOwner707 she's been known as the Garlic Queen around here. :lolgoat:
> 
> I'd still do copper for him and if the rest of your herd looks deficient, I'd go for it. It really won't hurt. As far as zinc goes for the rest of your herd that too would depend on whether they were deficient.


You probably wouldn't want to feed them a whole bucket of garlic, they may feel a little icky in their bellies after that, but it wouldn't be any different than whole bucket of carrots etc. :haha:

Garlic can cause hemolytic anemia in dogs and cats and some other creatures in super large amounts, so it's not a complete myth.

As much as 8 cloves of garlic is usually about the most I recommend for goats, not because they can overdose, just because they don't need more.


----------

